# Refurbished 8G Nano $99 on Apple



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Refurbished 8G Nano $99 on Apple site - says "Special Limited Time Price"

http://store.apple.com/us/product/FC027LL/A


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I got a brand new one from woot about two weeks ago.  I couldn't be more pleased, although I am afraid of losing the thing, it is so darn small and slim.
Paula


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!  I missed the one on Woot, but decided to go ahead and get this one to give the middle granddaughter for her birthday in October.  It will be from us and her aunt.  She deserves it, she's been kicking butt on her grades and SATs...  wants to go to MIT.  

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Dang, I paid list price for a 16 gig Nano a couple of months ago and have seen about three great deals like this in the past two weeks!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> I got a brand new one from woot about two weeks ago. I couldn't be more pleased, although I am afraid of losing the thing, it is so darn small and slim.
> Paula


My husband gave me the 16G Nano for Christmas - I haven't used it a lot until recently - it's just easier to clip my shuffle onto a strap when I go out to walk or go to the gym. But now I'm starting to use it more - partly because I've now got my ginormous Glee playlist on it which is nice for my walks, and I'm thinking I'll start putting it in my purse so I can Gleek out when I'm driving. Or crank up my classical stuff.


----------

